# Replacing 4 Shower Faucet Knobs



## faucetman (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi All,

Any suggestions on how to replace these faucet knobs, with minimal to no damage/alteration to the tiles?

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## frodo (Feb 26, 2017)

why in the world would you want to ???

those are VERY tre chic  lol  sessy handles..

hate to see them retired.

are you wanting to switch out the Escutcheons and the tub spout ?

in the center of the handle is a button,  use a knife blade to pop it off, undr it is a screw, remove screw, pull handle off

warning.....if it has been on there for ever,   you may need a puller to pull it off, 

Escutcheon should unscrew, tub spout also

i use a piece of leather to wrap around them ,so as not to scar the chrome


if you want to change out the valve with out tearing the wall out
remove all trim, cut a hole in the backside of that wall.
remove the valve thru the back.
replumb,


----------



## kok328 (Feb 27, 2017)

looking to replace just the knobs or the entire fixture?
for knob replacement, pop the center cap, remove the screw and work it off the valve stem.


----------

